# European club basketball question???



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Recently, I got interested in European basketball. I know next to nothing. I have the following questions.

1) I understand European basketball operate liked soccer. Each country has their domestic league and qualify for European competiation. I noticed that Europe has European League, European Cup and Korac Cup. What are they? Are they liked Champions League and UEFA Cup.

2) Which country has the most successful records? Which clubs?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

The European League is like the Champions League, and the Korac Cup is like the UEFA Cup. I think the European Cup does not longer exists, and the teams that used to take part in it (the winners of the national cups) now play the Korac Cup.

I think Italy and Spain have the most succesful history in Europe. About clubs, Real Madrid (from Spain) is historically the most succesful all over Europe.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> Recently, I got interested in European basketball. I know next to nothing. I have the following questions.
> 
> 1) I understand European basketball operate liked soccer. Each country has their domestic league and qualify for European competiation. I noticed that Europe has European League, European Cup and Korac Cup. What are they? Are they liked Champions League and UEFA Cup.


Technically, there are two main competitions: the Euroleague, which is based on the same principle as the soccer's Champions League (groups of several teams at first, and then those that qualify are seeded and play in a tournament mode), and the Korac Cup which is played on a tournament mode all along.



> 2) Which country has the most successful records? Which clubs?


In decreasing order:

Italy (two teams in Bologna: they change name every year according to who sponsors them. Currently, it's Skipper Bologna and Kinder Bologna)

Spain (Real Madrid, Barcelona)

Greece (Olympiakos Athens, PAOK)

Turkey (Efes Pilsen, Ulker Istanbul)

Russia (CSKA Moscow)

Israel (Maccabi Tel-Aviv)

Croatia (Cibona Zagreb)

Yugoslavia ( Red Star Belgrade)

France (Pau Orthez, ASVEL)

Germany (Alba Berlin)

That's about your top ten countries in Europe.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Euroleague is like the Champions League of football. 
Saporta cup was equivelant to the Cup Winners Cup (of soccer) and Korac Cup was equivelent to the (old) UEFA cup. The Saporta and the Korac do not exist anymore. Instead, what has taken their places is the ULEB cup.

The most succesful countries (in club level) are Spain, Greece and Italy. 

In the last 10 years, Spainish teams have won the Euroleague 2 times, (Juventud Badalona, Real Madrid), Italy 2,(Kinder Bologna (2)), Greece 4 (Olympiakos, Panathinaikos (3)). 

The titles of Saporta and Korac have been shared (mainly) by the aforementioned countries as well. (Benetton, Unicaja Malaga, AEK, Maroussi, etc)

In my opinion these are the most successful european clubs in the last 6 years:
Panathinaikos Athens: 3 Euroleagues, 1 Inetrcontinental, 4 Greek titles (in last 5 Years). (Starvydas you forgot to mention PAO!)

Kinder Bologna: 2 Euroleagues (1 under FIBA, 1 under ULEB), 1 time finalist, Saporta cup finalist.

Other major european teams: Olympiakos, Bercelona, Real, TAU, AEK, CSKA, Maccabi, Efes, Zalgiris.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Panathinaikos Athens: 3 Euroleagues, 1 Inetrcontinental, 4 Greek titles (in last 5 Years). (Starvydas you forgot to mention PAO!)
> 
> .


OOps... my bad. It was so obvious I didn't even think of it


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Let's add a nomination of Benetton Treviso? If we are mentioning Red Star Beograd or Ulker Costantinople or Skipper Bologna or PAU Orthez or ASVEL Villeurbanne (and why not Limoges?!?), Benetton even if wasn't victorious many times has played three times the F4 in a decade, winning minor cups...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> Let's add a nomination of Benetton Treviso? If we are mentioning Red Star Beograd or Ulker Costantinople or Skipper Bologna or PAU Orthez or ASVEL Villeurbanne (and why not Limoges?!?), Benetton even if wasn't victorious many times has played three times the F4 in a decade, winning minor cups...


True, true........Actually Benetton is my favourite of winning the Euroleague this year, and I forgot to mention it! As Starvydas said, sometimes if something is too obvious you forget to mention it in your posts.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> Let's add a nomination of Benetton Treviso? If we are mentioning Red Star Beograd or Ulker Costantinople or Skipper Bologna or PAU Orthez or ASVEL Villeurbanne (and why not Limoges?!?), Benetton even if wasn't victorious many times has played three times the F4 in a decade, winning minor cups...


Please read my post. I was just mentioning the best teams for each country. That does not mean they are the winningest on the Euro level


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

By the way, Constantinople ceased to exist like four centuries ago.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> By the way, Constantinople ceased to exist like four centuries ago.


The turkish name of Costantinople have been decided only in 1929 (and anyway the word "Istanbul" is still Greek, from the Hellenic expression "stin poli")... mentioning the most victorious teams from each country how can Red Star Beograd be the first team of this country? And what about Buducnost and Partizan? 
Anyway, Benetton got three Italian championships in last 11 years (1992, 1997, 2002), and the club is going to the 4th... much better than Skipper that only in 2000 won the trophy (adding only a Italian Cup in 1998, and one or two Supercups...).


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks.....



I just found out Real Madrid has won more European titles than anyone else. It is exactly liked soccer.


----------

